# Short plowing video filmed with GoPro



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My first film with my new GoPro camera. I don't know how to edit so ignore the dumb windshield wipers.

I have a few others, but they are too long and youtube doesn't seem to like uploading them


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HEATFLE...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the GoPro, but I would suggest putting it on a secure mount on the roof, hood, or A-pillar. It was built to withstand weather conditions like that anyway...

Here's an example of what I mean:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video, you do need new wiper blades.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That X blade is fast from left to right. Up is the same as my MM1 and 2.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

maverjohn;1456913 said:


> Nice video, you do need new wiper blades.


After that snowstorm I got the rainX latitudes on ebay, $22 for the pair which was a good price

As far as the video I changed the setting on the GoPro, so if I ever get to shoot another video it will be closer and not so "set back" as it appears now


----------

